# IMPRESSIVE!!! 7:38 Nurburgring time confermed!



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Transcript straight from Carlos G.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

And there is in-cockpit cameras and clocks so the Nissan factory time is not declared "suspect" or a "lie." 

Those who doubted the better time over the 997tt can go and ---->:flame:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Video of the Nurburgring run inside this LINK: Nissan GTR Official Nurburgring Run (note press on "Nissan GTR Detail" to watch the video)


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

YouTube video is already up! 

250 km/h at some short straight was like nothing for the car. Despite its heavyness LOOK how sharp it goes around corner, it's sick impressive!

uGe_fyhQazg&eurl


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

i think i have just messed myself.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

awesome. i wonder what it could have done on a fully dry track???


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

unbelievebel ,:bowdown1: :bowdown1: deffo want it .amagine it with sports dampers and some more boost


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Now imagin how much quicker that could be with a propper suspension setup and a bit more boost lol
:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*jerry*

whe have the same thoughts jerry .lol


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

They already have a bilstein suspension setup


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

it was only wet on 2 corners?? so it won't be much quicker?


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

I love this car ! my opinion of this new beast is changing.. Well done Nissan.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

*Amazing!*

Best clip of the year!

I noticed how quick it picks up speed and exists out of a corner..there appears to be zero lag and instant torque....it appeared to be amazingly stable and flat. From my judgement there appears to be another 2/10th in that run...didn't appear the driver was really pushing it...but then again it's all about being smooth.

I would also say there wasn't any more to gain in the wet areas as there appeared to be no signs of tight corners.

Imagine what it can do losing a 100kg....

280km on the long straight!

Yes, well done, long live the King....


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

bonzelite said:


> And there is in-cockpit cameras and clocks so the Nissan factory time is not declared "suspect" or a "lie."
> 
> Those who doubted the better time over the 997tt can go and ---->:flame:


lol

And those that thought it would be the fastest car on the planet can also go :sadwavey:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Great video, awesomely fast, looks like it drives brilliantly too.

Suddenly, I want one.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Like Carlos said, "Anyone, anytime, anywhere."


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Is it me or are the clock start/finish places different. I see that the clock starts at the end of the blue signage on the right hand side...
As the driver comes round the end corner the clock stops at the beginning of the signage. Reckon theres a good 4 or 5 seconds there.
Not wishing to detract from the cars achievements (personally I love it and am seriously thinking of getting one) but I'm a bit miffed that Nissan felt the need to 'fudge' the lap times

TT


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> Is it me or are the clock start/finish places different. I see that the clock starts at the end of the blue signage on the right hand side...
> As the driver comes round the end corner the clock stops at the beginning of the signage. Reckon theres a good 4 or 5 seconds there.
> Not wishing to detract from the cars achievements (personally I love it and am seriously thinking of getting one) but I'm a bit miffed that Nissan felt the need to 'fudge' the lap times
> 
> TT


Yes you are correct but that's how all the cars is measured at the Ring time attack. it's a standard procedure for all and the short distance inside that line is used as stopping, in and out of the pit and it's also as in and out of the Grand Prix track beside there.. The rule is the same for all cars for the Ring time attack.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Bloody brilliant video! The new GT-R is everything I thought it would be.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Godspd said:


> Best clip of the year!
> 
> I noticed how quick it picks up speed and exists out of a corner..there appears to be zero lag and instant torque....it appeared to be amazingly stable and flat.


Was browsing the Nissan GTR web catalog and they had a chart showing hp and torque across rpm.

If I remember correctly, you get over 500Nm of torque from as little as 2000rpm and you maintain those levels of torque through to 7000rpm (with a peak of around 580?Nm from 3500 to 5500? rpm as per specs)


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

GTRJack said:


> Yes you are correct but that's how all the cars is measured at the Ring time attack. it's a standard procedure for all and the short distance inside that line is used as stopping, in and out of the pit and it's also as in and out of the Grand Prix track beside there.. The rule is the same for all cars for the Ring time attack.


OK, fair enough. Didnt realise that. Apologies to Nissan :chuckle:

TT


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Looking good I cant wait to hear it with a proper exhaust and some sort of induction kit and like Gez said some more boost!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

This is tempting.

I just finished my R34 a month ago or so.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Im just starting a new GT-R project too lol oh well, good things come to those who wait...for the next pay cheque


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

What's the number below the speed? is it the boost? if so it runs @ 1.75 at full throttle...

Very Impressive! So if that car is factory standard it deserves the hype


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

hope its not the boost . 1.75 other wise this gtr is far from standaart . any way rain i want one but olso want to keep my r34 . guess your thinking the same


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

I will have to test drive one in the near future.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Rostampoor said:


> I will have to test drive one in the near future.


Let us know how that works out for ya...:chuckle: May not quite be so "near..."


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Lol. Make that future then!


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

I read somewhere today that it runs 10.something psi so not even a bar I wonder why it's so low. Is there a reason why they didn't run a bar out of the factory, is it for safety purposes. Surely the engine and turbos are strong enough for 1 bar ? get an EVC in there and you're gonna be looking at 500hp 

Liking it more and more now, car goes like runny brown stuff off a big spade.

Cheers
Ad


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Only the Black masked ones are this rapid...:runaway:


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

you know that, the press cars are alway's a little better.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

The essence of the GT-R was it's tune'ability. I do hope that essence has been maintained. COmments?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Howsie said:


> The essence of the GT-R was it's tune'ability. I do hope that essence has been maintained. COmments?


Remember when Fuel Injection was going to be the death of "Hot Rodding" because a guy couldnt slap a bigger carb on and go faster...look how far we have come.

The tuners will be on this thing like stink on a skunk, just give it time. A tamperproof ECU? Ha, a teenager cracked the code on the new I phone in about 15 minutes...

If Nissan can put it out with 480 and their ECU, you KNOW they have a more volatile ECU waiting in a safe somewhere for the hopped up version.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Rebuilding the engine with those plasma coated liners could be tricky? No OSG 4.4l for a while. I imagine like the new Evo's and Scooby's you can run more than 1.2 bar on standard internals though?


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

I love Nissan.:clap:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Who's driving that, Hamilton ??


----------



## devin (Jan 20, 2006)

Cant wait for the first official time from SportAuto. 7:38, haha ...
One of the last cars they tested was a TechArt GTstreet, which has like 630 bhp, 820NM, 4wd and weights 1550 kg.
Its time was 7:39, wonder how the GTR did the same with way less bhp and way more weight  
Maybe because of Hamilton :chuckle:


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

devin said:


> Cant wait for the first official time from SportAuto. 7:38, haha ...
> One of the last cars they tested was a TechArt GTstreet, which has like 630 bhp, 820NM, 4wd and weights 1550 kg.
> Its time was 7:39, wonder how the GTR did the same with way less bhp and way more weight
> Maybe because of Hamilton :chuckle:


 ... or SportAuto's von Saurma, as he's one of the people who's been doing these laps in it already apparently.

Phil


----------



## devin (Jan 20, 2006)

Philip said:


> ... or SportAuto's von Saurma, as he's one of the people who's been doing these laps in it already apparently.
> 
> Phil


How comes that you think von Saurma drove the GTR already ?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

devin said:


> How comes that you think von Saurma drove the GTR already ?


Because he has, by all accounts.

Phil


----------



## devin (Jan 20, 2006)

Havent heard of that. But doesnt matter, cause he'll drive it again as soon its on the European market 
and then we'll see what time is printed in the SportAuto. And I pretty sure its not 7:38 min or even less
(although I'd like to see it)


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Philip said:


> Because he has, by all accounts.
> 
> Phil


Not a full verification but...

Nissan GT-R Clearest Shots Yet



> In their most recent 'Ring runs, Nissan rented the track early Monday morning, and had three GT-R prototypes--spaced one-minute apart--all taking their best shots. *One of the GT-Rs was reportedly driven by Horst von Saurma--the same 'Ring specialist that drove the Carrera GT to a 7:32 lap time*. Another driver was said to be a Japanese driver named Shimizu--possibly well-known racer Kazuo Shimizu. The third GT-R pilot went un-named.


----------



## Maki (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi All,
found a discussion on an other board about the 07:38 at the Ring -
and there was a link to an interview with Mr. Mizuno and he said following:


'We used cut slick tyres' said Mizuno. 

'I was not interested in full slick times as this bears no resemblance to a road tyre. 1.2G of force was being pulled in wet and over 2 in dry'.

It was also mentioned that Mr. Mizuno said that the time for the Standard GTR would be around 07:55 - 07:58 

Can someone confirm this - cause if it would be true that the time for a factory GTR would be about 20sec slower than the posted time i think it would be a dissapointment although this wouldn't be a bad time either !
So did Nissan "cheat" to make the hype or is this all just BS ?
I'd be glad if someone could give some more Infos

Bye
Maki


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

If that's true it would be kind of nasty..


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Depends what tyres the Zonda was using. lol


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

No he didn't say that - what he actually said was that 'they could have gone faster if they'd used cut slicks'


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Bean said:


> No he didn't say that - what he actually said was that 'they could have gone faster if they'd used cut slicks'


Exactly, and the tyre issue is a very big one when you think about Ring times. I doupt that the Dunlop on the normal GTR package or the Black edition Bridgestone can let you hit thoses times any way, they are made for street durability, ragarding grip on rainy days.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Bean said:


> No he didn't say that - what he actually said was that 'they could have gone faster if they'd used cut slicks'


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

From Edmunds editor.



> There's been some confusion over the tires used on the GT-R during its 7:38 lap of the Nurburgring. Various sources have reported that cut slicks were used. This is incorrect, and stems from a language barrier at a press conference during the GT-R's debut at the Tokyo Motor Show.
> 
> Senior GT-R development engineering staff on hand at the 'ring trip I attended confirmed that production-specification (including the tread compound) Bridestone RE070 tires were used on the 7:38 lap.
> 
> The three pre-production cars Nissan had on hand during the final Nurburgring trip were production-intent configuration. The strongest car of the three (within production variation) was selected to run the lap, with no "hotting up" done to fudge the result.


Article Comments - 2009 Nissan GT-R First Look - CarSpace Automotive Forums


----------



## Maki (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the Info and clearing things up :thumbsup: 

Bye
Maki


----------

